# Massey Ferguson 65 steering gear housing rebuild



## Jimmy james (Dec 18, 2020)

I am trying to rebuild my steering gear housing on my Massey 65. Is there a kit out there some where that I'm missing? Can I use the kits for a Massey 35 or other Massy? I looked on every site I could possibly find on the internet. I am mainly looking for the bushings, bearings, and gaskets. Any ideas is greatly appreciated!


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy Jimmie, welcome to the tractor forum.

You can get matching bearings, bushings, and seals at your local bearing shop.

The gasket can be obtained on ebay (from the UK):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Steering-B...668209?hash=item33b0bf7031:g:cUMAAOSwhcNaVeW5

You might contact the British company above, and ask them if they can provide a rebuild kit for your MF 65.


----------

